# Maurizio Crozza - Nel Paese delle meraviglie



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2014)

Programma in onda, come è noto, su La7. Lo seguite?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2014)

Nei panni di Renzi:


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2014)

Crozza in Genny A carogna


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2014)

Crozza nei panni del senatore Razzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2014)

Non mi piace un granché, cioè difficilmente mi fa ridere. Molto meglio negli sketch a Ballarò.


----------



## Frikez (10 Maggio 2014)

Programma di una tristezza unica.


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2014)

Quando fa Briatore a me piace da morire!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2014)

Crozza imita il Presidente FIGC Tavecchio


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2015)

Riprende questa sera. Ecco Crozza nei panni di Mentana:


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Crozza nei panni del senatore Razzi



MA È TERRIBILE. Più triste della finale di Istanbul.


----------

